# Otello - leaving May 19, 2011 Roll Call



## goodfella (Jan 9, 2002)

Where did you get the rail car number? If I call my dealer with that question, I think he will think I am a lunatic LOL.


----------



## DUH CAR (Dec 21, 2001)

goodfella said:


> Where did you get the rail car number? If I call my dealer with that question, I think he will think I am a lunatic LOL.


I called my dealer for it as it is on their system. They KNOW I am a lunatic. However I like to think of myself as a BMW enthusiast!


----------



## goodfella (Jan 9, 2002)

DUH CAR said:


> I called my dealer for it as it is on their system. They KNOW I am a lunatic. However I like to think of myself as a BMW enthusiast!


I hope I'm on the same train.


----------



## DUH CAR (Dec 21, 2001)

goodfella said:


> I hope I'm on the same train.


Don't see why not.....


----------



## DUH CAR (Dec 21, 2001)

Train went by Cobourg 10:32am today.


----------



## goodfella (Jan 9, 2002)

Cobourg is just outside Toronto so the train should be here today! I sent my dealer an email and they told me that they expect the car will be there this week. So just maybe I get it Friday.


----------



## goodfella (Jan 9, 2002)

Dealer told me that more likely Monday afternoon as they need a couple of days with it.


----------



## DUH CAR (Dec 21, 2001)

goodfella said:


> Dealer told me that more likely Monday afternoon as they need a couple of days with it.


I find that they under promise and over deliver by nature. I am hopeful for Friday still, BUT a number of things have to happen:

1) cars get unloaded today and marshalled for delivery by Hansen's today/tomorrow/or ?
2) dealer gets the car in time for PDI which takes about 5? hours before they time out Friday night
3) dealer not swamped with other cars at the same time

It's a crap shoot. Sigh.

Hansen's (I think this is the trucking company that moves the cars from Concord to the dealer) has a Web site https://www.lhf.com/hansens/tracking.php

I am going to keep trying my VIN on it for the next few days to see if anything shows up. At this point, the dealer can't do anything until the car shows up......


----------



## pmiranda (May 2, 2007)

Anyone happen to know if the cars are transported from the dock to the performance center by truck or rail?


----------



## DUH CAR (Dec 21, 2001)

pmiranda said:


> Anyone happen to know if the cars are transported from the dock to the performance center by truck or rail?


Dunno. I'd suggest a Google search as it will be on the Web somewhere.......... Where is the dock for you?


----------



## pmiranda (May 2, 2007)

DUH CAR said:


> Dunno. I'd suggest a Google search as it will be on the Web somewhere.......... Where is the dock for you?


I tried and didn't find anything that specific 

According to naamanf the dock for all PCD is Brunswick, GA.


----------



## Mace14 (Mar 10, 2007)

When my '08 ED car was delivered to Atlanta it came by covered truck from the Port of NY. I'd assume trucks are also used from Brunswick to PCD. BTW, my M3 was offloaded from Otello in Brunswick on the 6th and just released from Customs yesterday. Two days to clear Customs is great. I dropped off in Munich with no damage and, assuming no shipping damage, I expect to get a PCD date soon.


----------



## DUH CAR (Dec 21, 2001)

*Trucks it is!*

http://www.bmwgroup.com/e/0_0_www_b..._report_2008/_pdf/SVR_2008_engl_Kapitel_4.pdf

On page 3 it says that they use trucks.


----------



## DUH CAR (Dec 21, 2001)

Dealer just told me 3 truckloads came in today and they are jammed out back, and mine wasn't on them. Maybe tomorrow..........


----------



## pmiranda (May 2, 2007)

While we wait... when do most people add the car to their insurance policies? I figure until it's at the performance center anything that happens to it is on BMW's dime, but since I'm making payments I'm about to wuss out and start the juice on it.


----------



## Mace14 (Mar 10, 2007)

pmiranda said:


> While we wait... when do most people add the car to their insurance policies? I figure until it's at the performance center anything that happens to it is on BMW's dime, but since I'm making payments I'm about to wuss out and start the juice on it.


Not required until after you take delivery. If you haven't done ED then the car doesn't belong to you until the final paperwork is done and you receive the vehicle. If you did ED then the car is still covered by BMW until you take redelivery.


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

pmiranda said:


> While we wait... when do most people add the car to their insurance policies? I figure until it's at the performance center anything that happens to it is on BMW's dime, but since I'm making payments I'm about to wuss out and start the juice on it.


I was told by my CA to start insurance when the car is offloaded to the dock. This is different than my last ED where he (same CA) told me I did not need my own insurance until the car was offloaded from the trailer @ dealer's lot. I mentioned this discrepancy to him and he reiterated that the BMW ED coverage lapses once the car is off water.


----------



## DUH CAR (Dec 21, 2001)

Vehicle(s): 2012/BMW/X1
VIN: XXXXXXXX
Pickup Date: 2011-06-09 ETA: 2011-06-14 
Status: Dispatched for pickup


Origin: CONCORD, ON 
Destination: NORTH YORK, ON 



Sigh. Looks like the trucking company got it yesterday.


----------



## goodfella (Jan 9, 2002)

My car is in. Dealer said I can pick up today but only had one time available and I can't make it. So Monday it is for me!


----------



## DUH CAR (Dec 21, 2001)

goodfella said:


> My car is in. Dealer said I can pick up today but only had one time available and I can't make it. So Monday it is for me!


Congratulations to you!! You're too easy on them. Get your CA to stay late or do it tomorrow.

My CA says if the truck gets there in the next hour, I can get it today. Sigh.


----------

